# Shoreline



## Flaming Lips (Jul 27, 2012)

Just picked up Shoreline. Made in Texas being smoked in Texas. Originated in Houston just like meh


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 27, 2012)

thats what it do... Blaze up...


----------

